# Wood Duck Success



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I went out today and checked a few boxes. I thought I would post a few pictures of what I found. We already have well over 200 eggs and there are still lots of pairs that haven't even begun to nest yet. I think we are going to have a great year. Thanks to all who have supported the Wood Duck Nesting Program and are still helping. I think we are on the right track.

Not exactly what I was hoping for, but still pretty cool
[attachment=0:2vae9atm]forum.JPG[/attachment:2vae9atm]
[attachment=1:2vae9atm]forum6.JPG[/attachment:2vae9atm]
[attachment=2:2vae9atm]forum5.JPG[/attachment:2vae9atm]
[attachment=3:2vae9atm]forum4.JPG[/attachment:2vae9atm]
This is why you use a digital camera and don't just stick your hand down there. I think she would have taken a finger.
[attachment=4:2vae9atm]forum3.JPG[/attachment:2vae9atm]
[attachment=5:2vae9atm]forum2.JPG[/attachment:2vae9atm]
[attachment=6:2vae9atm]forum1.JPG[/attachment:2vae9atm]


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Picture's are great, it's good to see you guys have some hens in the boxes.

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent! thanks for the update and thanks for all your hard work!!

you guys still seeing a preferance to the wood structures?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Shouldn't they be hatching soon? We already have babies (lots of little bumblebee sized things) at the apartments. Those are cool pics, especially the owl. Do you ever have them come flying up right in your face when you lift the lid?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a mallard nesting right under some rose bushes at my son's daycare, I was surprised to see it there in the middle of the city. I am glad people are leaving it be, it was cool to see.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

speaking of things nesting just about anywhere....i found a goose up on antelope flat (the gorge) in the middle of some waist high sage and NUMEROUS cactus, that was sitting a nest of 5 eggs at least 1000 yds from the water. poor little puff balls to be...what a proverbial _Gauntlet_ to run, just to the real posibility of being some big fish's next meal. -)O(-


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Glad to see the hard work of all of those involved is paying off, good job guys!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys. It has been a real team effort. There is also alot that still needs to be done. As for the ducks prefering wood over plastric boxes, I don't know if there is enough evidence to show a strong preference, but I know of one pond where there is a wooden box and a plastic box. The plastic box hasn't had anything use it yet, but the wooden box has around 20 eggs in it. We also have one box that should be hatching out anyday. I just hope this colder weather isn't too much for them.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Some of those nests have a ton of eggs in them! How many of those will actually hatch, and how many usually survive? Very cool.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Last year here in Cache Valley I believe we had roughly 80% of the eggs laid hatch. We are not yet hight tech enough to trakc the birds once they are out of the boxes.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that is sure great to see! Will be fun watching the little buggars grow up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I work in apartment complexes across the SL valley and see gobs of baby ducks every year. It always cracks me up when they swim in apartment ponds that have been treated with that blue anti-algae stuff. The poor baby ducks turn green! Pretty odd sight to see.
It is great to see all of those eggs. Lets hope they make it to adult hood and no cats/raccoons get to them


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job! Thanks for all your hard work and effort on this project.

It is amazing that the ducklings can crawl out of those boxes once they hatch. I can see that the boxes have been built to give them some footing to climb out, but still must be a pretty good hike for the hatchlings.


----------

